# Audi releases R10 TDI Trackday Special - Street Legal!!!



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

1 April 2007
AUDI RELEASES R10 TDI TRACKDAY SPECIAL - STREET LEGAL
INGOLSTADT, Ger. - Dr Wolfgang Ullrich, head of Audi Motorsport, announced today the availability of the Audi R10 Trackday Special to customers. Pricing is as of yet unnanounced, but specifications are as follows.
The vehicle is a single-seater car with the latest in clean-diesel technology. The engine is a 90 degree 5.5 L V12 TDI with 2000 bar common rail injection technology, producing 650 PS, and 1100 Newton metres of torque. This incredible power is routed through an XTrac 5-speed sequential gearbox. Traction control is available, via the Audi MMI sport steering wheel.
Vehicle has full lighting, harnesses (seatbelts for North American customers), and meets ECE and DOT specifications. The V12 TDI engine meets the latest EURO 5 and EPA Tier 2 Bin 5 specifications.
In North America, the SCCA has created a class for this vehicle. In addition, this vehicle is certified by the ACO for the 24 Heure du Mans, and the Le Mans Endurance Series, and is certified by IMSA for the American Le Mans Series.
Customers will receive full support from Audi in series that Audi Motorsport is not competing in.
The Audi R10 TDI has received 5 stars in the EuroNCAP test. Fuel economy is 4.7 L/100km extra-urban, and 5.9 L/100km urban.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi releases R10 TDI Trackday Special - Street Legal!!! (bhtooefr)*

What is the diffrences between the Audi R10 that races and this new "Audi R10 Trackday Special to customers"
It is just R10s that are being sold to privateers? or what??????
Im so confused!








Are there any photos of the Audi R10 Trackday Special to customers


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi releases R10 TDI Trackday Special - Street Legal!!! (lappies)*

Look at the date on the "press release."


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Wait, someone took my post seriously?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Oh...............








My bad..........


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi releases R10 TDI Trackday Special - Street Legal!!! (bhtooefr)*

lol, hahahaha. Someone actually believed this. Wow. Hahahaha.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

